# [SOLVED] NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

I have posted this in another thread, but was advised to make a new thread. NETIO.SYS causes BSoD when playing World of Tanks. I play other games including Flight Simulator X, and I run it for for hours. Sometimes I run FSX for a day and not get BSoD. I have ESET Smart Security 5. I wish not to get rid of ESET, though, since I have so many licenses. My machine is:

ASUS Striker II Extreme
Intel Core2Quad 2.83Ghz
4 GB-RAM
500 GB Seagate hd.
nVidia GTX570 (recently installed.)
750 watts Thermaltake PSU.
Windows 7 Ultimate.

I'm attaching the latest minidump file. I really hope someone can point me to the right direction as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

(Link back to the similar Thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/solved-bsod-netio-sys-637084.html#post3738241)

A quick look at the dump (busy right now) makes me think that *ASACPI.sys* 3/28/2005 < --- a known cause of BSOD's in Windows 7, is probably at the root of this.

Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility - ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS Striker II Extreme <--- look in the Utilities section for your OS (W7x64), there's a 2009-listed update, install it please. Also a part of the Asus PCProbe and AISuite Utilities.

After a reboot, you can use DriverView DriverView: Loaded Windows Drivers List to check the version and date of it, you'll need to add the date columns (or just test as usual and try to repeat the BSOD crash).

The quick analysis shows epfwwfp.sys (ESET) and NETIO.SYS (Windows networking driver) involvement, I think there are also signs of a 3rd party driver corrupting memory:

```
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17803.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120330-1504
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e16000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0305a670
Debug session time: Thu May 17 17:53:22.828 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 3 days 11:13:28.217
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800166c7ba, fffff880033a87d8, fffff880033a8030}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for epfwwfp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for epfwwfp.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8800166c7ba, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880033a87d8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff880033a8030, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a
fffff880`0166c7ba 488b01          mov     rax,qword ptr [rcx]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880033a87d8 -- (.exr 0xfffff880033a87d8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff8800166c7ba (NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+0x000000000000009a)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 0000000000000000
Attempt to read from address 0000000000000000

CONTEXT:  fffff880033a8030 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880033a8030)
rax=fffffa8006b07cf0 rbx=fffffa80083e7850 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000001000 rsi=00000000fffffe1d rdi=fffff880033a8a00
rip=fffff8800166c7ba rsp=fffff880033a8a10 rbp=fffffa80075d1000
 r8=fffff78000000320  r9=0000000000000002 r10=fffff88003163e80
r11=fffffa8004722310 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+0x9a:
fffff880`0166c7ba 488b01          mov     rax,qword ptr [rcx] ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030c4100
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030c41c0
 0000000000000000 Nonpaged pool

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a
fffff880`0166c7ba 488b01          mov     rax,qword ptr [rcx]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8800165e336 to fffff8800166c7ba

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`033a8a10 fffff880`0165e336 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`083e7720 00000000`00000000 fffff880`033a8a00 : NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+0x9a
fffff880`033a8a80 fffff880`01a8b256 : fffffa80`083e7720 fffffa80`0a1562d0 fffffa80`0a1562d0 fffffa80`083e7800 : NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+0x86
fffff880`033a8ab0 fffff880`01ad6978 : fffff880`01add4f8 fffffa80`083e7850 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : fwpkclnt!FwpsDereferenceNetBufferList0+0xaa
fffff880`033a8b00 fffff880`01add4f8 : fffffa80`083e7850 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01add4f8 : epfwwfp+0x8978
fffff880`033a8b08 fffffa80`083e7850 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01add4f8 fffff880`01ad69ba : epfwwfp+0xf4f8
fffff880`033a8b10 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01add4f8 fffff880`01ad69ba 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`083e7850


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce79381

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880033a8030 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

Thank you. I will look into it and let you know of any changes. Thank you for the fast reply


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

Unfortunately, I still get the BSoD. The last time was May 17. I did the quick fix and updated the ATK. The system seemed more stable, but today it proved me wrong.

NETIO.SYS is still giving me problems. Can someone, please, figure it out?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

10+ days trouble free after a quick fix isn't too bad :grin:

Ok, next we'll work on the older drivers and those directly linked to networking. 

Uninstall Asus PCProbe Utility (AsIO.sys) and HotSpotShield.

Update the *athrx.sys* network adapter driver and the *nvmf6264.sys*, nForce network adapter.

(Replace ESET with MSE during testing: Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows, check with ESET how to backup any license files or ask them to resend the confirmation email with your key - or leave the ESET removal, continue with the other drivers and remove ESET *only* after you get another NETIO.SYS BSOD).

*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST ***

```
[font=lucida console]ASACPI.sys        Thu May 14 02:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)

AsIO.sys          Mon Apr 06 08:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)

EpfwLWF.sys       Mon Jul 11 17:19:38 2011 (4E1B229A)

HssDrv.sys        Thu Sep 02 18:46:48 2010 (4C7FE308)

amdxata.sys       Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)

athrx.sys         Mon Oct 05 17:33:57 2009 (4ACA1FF5)

eamonm.sys        Tue Aug 02 10:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)

ehdrv.sys         Tue Jun 28 08:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)

epfw.sys          Tue Jun 28 08:30:10 2011 (4E098302)

epfwwfp.sys       Tue Jun 28 08:30:08 2011 (4E098300)

nvhda64v.sys      Wed Apr 18 18:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)

nvlddmkm.sys      Tue May 15 08:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)

nvmf6264.sys      Wed Nov 11 23:16:48 2009 (4AFB45E0)

nvstor.sys        Fri Mar 19 20:45:11 2010 (4BA3E257)

nvstor64.sys      Fri Apr 09 10:22:41 2010 (4BBEF1E1)

taphss.sys        Tue Sep 15 20:58:23 2009 (4AAFF1DF)[/font]
```



http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ASACPI.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=AsIO.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=EpfwLWF.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=HssDrv.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=athrx.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=eamonm.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ehdrv.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=epfw.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=epfwwfp.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvmf6264.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvstor.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvstor64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=taphss.sys


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

Okay. I think I managed to get the correct latest version of Atheros. I removed nForce Network Management, too. I got the PC Probell and AI Suit downloaded from Asus (since I really didn't have them installed before). I am going to leave ESET for last, since it will be a hassle to get it off (I'm stuck with more than 3 extra licenses).

I will continue to test with these settings and will let you know. Thanks.


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

It happened again. This time there was a sound and what seemed like a graphics lag before the BSoD.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

Looks like you've whittled it down some more, still some to be rid of before deciding that ESET might not play well with World of Tanks :whistling:

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File 052912-40404-01.dmp
Built by: 7601.17803.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120330-1504
Debug session time: Wed May 30 04:12:06.327 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 2:43:43.106
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800177f7ba, fffff880033cb7d8, fffff880033cb030}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for epfwwfp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for epfwwfp.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`0177f7ba fffff880`033cb7d8 fffff880`033cb030
BiosVersion = ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME ACPI BIOS Revision 1402
BiosReleaseDate = 01/28/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     2830
CurrentSpeed: 2833[/FONT]
```
 *** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST ***

```
[font=lucida console]
ASACPI.sys        Thu May 14 02:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)

AsIO.sys          Mon Apr 06 08:21:08 2009 (49D9AD64)

EpfwLWF.sys       Mon Jul 11 17:19:38 2011 (4E1B229A)

HssDrv.sys        Thu Sep 02 18:46:48 2010 (4C7FE308)

amdxata.sys       Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)

athrx.sys         Fri Mar 09 11:30:56 2012 (4F59E9F0)

dump_nvstor64.sys Fri Apr 09 10:22:41 2010 (4BBEF1E1)

eamonm.sys        Tue Aug 02 10:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)

ehdrv.sys         Tue Jun 28 08:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)

epfw.sys          Tue Jun 28 08:30:10 2011 (4E098302)

epfwwfp.sys       Tue Jun 28 08:30:08 2011 (4E098300)

nvhda64v.sys      Wed Apr 18 18:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)

nvlddmkm.sys      Tue May 15 08:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)

nvmf6264.sys      Wed Nov 11 23:16:48 2009 (4AFB45E0)

nvstor.sys        Fri Mar 19 20:45:11 2010 (4BA3E257)

nvstor64.sys      Fri Apr 09 10:22:41 2010 (4BBEF1E1)

taphss.sys        Tue Sep 15 20:58:23 2009 (4AAFF1DF)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ASACPI.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=AsIO.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=EpfwLWF.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=HssDrv.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=athrx.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=dump_nvstor64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=eamonm.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ehdrv.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=epfw.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=epfwwfp.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvmf6264.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvstor.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvstor64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=taphss.sys


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

Here is an update. The BSoD became more frequent after installing Asus programs, PC Probell and AI Suit. The crashes happened in less than 10 minutes of game play, which is usually a single battle or two. I removed those programs, and I decided to uninstall graphics and nforce drivers as well. I reinstalled graphics and nforce, and I am getting a better result.

Game play time has improved. I managed to execute the game for about an hour of continuous play. I will give it more time to see if BSoD returns like before. Thank you.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

That makes sense.

I should have made my original comment clearer:


> Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility - ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS Striker II Extreme <--- look in the Utilities section for your OS (W7x64), there's a 2009-listed update, install it please. Also a part of the Asus PCProbe and AISuite Utilities.


The "Also a part of the Asus PCProbe and AISuite Utilities." was an extra clue as to what may have installed the Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility. I only wanted you to update the ATK0110 driver, not install the other utility software (because they can cause crashes/BSOD's - as we've now demonstrated).

So, *uninstall those utilities*; as a general comment, try to keep the drivers as clean as possible, utilities will often slow things down and just add to the complexity of troubleshooting - or worse.


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*



satrow said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I only wanted you to update the ATK0110 driver, not install the other utility software (because they can cause crashes/BSOD's - as we've now demonstrated).
> 
> try to keep the drivers as clean as possible.



Yes, I did understand. I did download the ATK driver previously; though the "also" was confusing especially since I did not have the utilities installed before. Therefore, I assumed you meant to say, "download those as well." A simple miscommunication is what it was :smile: No harm done. I will continue testing, and we shall see, eh?


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

It just happened again. I am thinking Hotspot Shield may have something to do with it. I used it for a bit before I went on to WoT. Though, I don't see how it can affect it since it was off at the time WoT was executed.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

Just because it was 'off' doesn't mean it wasn't still loaded - or even loaded at boot by Windows. This BSOD is almost certainly network/Security related, i don't see anything else that's likely to be involved; I'd uninstall HSS then check with DriverView after a reboot to ensure it's all gone. DriverView: Loaded Windows Drivers List set it to hide Windows/Microsoft drivers, it makes it easier to see the 3rd party stuff that's loaded. Check any 3rd party drivers: Driver Reference Table

I see it as a toss-up between HSS and ESET, either may work fine alongside an alternative - is there an alternative for HSS?


----------



## The Platypus (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*



satrow said:


> Just because it was 'off' doesn't mean it wasn't still loaded - or even loaded at boot by Windows. This BSOD is almost certainly network/Security related, i don't see anything else that's likely to be involved; I'd uninstall HSS then check with DriverView after a reboot to ensure it's all gone. DriverView: Loaded Windows Drivers List set it to hide Windows/Microsoft drivers, it makes it easier to see the 3rd party stuff that's loaded. Check any 3rd party drivers: Driver Reference Table
> 
> I see it as a toss-up between HSS and ESET, either may work fine alongside an alternative - is there an alternative for HSS?


I have also experienced the exact same issues = BSOD playing World of Tanks + I have a new ASUS desktop with Win 7 64 bit and P8Z77-V-LX motherboard - 8 Gb RAM + Geforce GTX 550ti card. ESET Smart security 4.

As the previous poster has not posted with any further problems, I guess that he fixed it up by deleting HSS.
Would this mean that ESET was ruled out as a problem??

I have attached 3 screenshots of the BSOD report as they might be helpful.

Cheers


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

I have not replied lately because I was away for funeral. I returned and there was an update for World of Tanks. Surprisingly, I got a BSoD while updating World of Tanks. Go figure.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

@ The Platypus: Welcome to TSF and thanks for your input, unfortunately we don't have a successful resolution here as yet.



HSS and the ASUS utility driver are still loading, thus the BSOD type and likely cause is still the same.

You *must* uninstall, disable or rename the *3 drivers in bold* below. Try rebooting into Safe mode, find those 3 drivers and rename each of them - add *.BAD* to the end of each filename.

*Or* remove ESET and replace with MSE for testing, as previously suggested.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062012-21481-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Wed Jun 20 19:15:07.412 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 7 days 10:40:04.802
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff880017947ba, fffff880033bd7d8, fffff880033bd030}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for epfwwfp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for epfwwfp.sys
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_NETIO!NetioCompleteCloneNetBufferListChain+9a
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`017947ba fffff880`033bd7d8 fffff880`033bd030
BiosVersion = ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME ACPI BIOS Revision 1402
BiosReleaseDate = 01/28/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     2830
CurrentSpeed: 2833[/FONT]
```
 *** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 

```
[font=lucida console]
ASACPI.sys        Thu Jul 16 04:31:29 2009 (4A5E9F11)
[B]AsIO.sys [/B]         Mon Aug 03 08:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
EpfwLWF.sys       Mon Jul 11 17:19:38 2011 (4E1B229A)
[B]HssDrv.sys [/B]       Thu Sep 02 18:46:48 2010 (4C7FE308)
amdxata.sys       Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
athrx.sys         Fri Mar 09 11:30:56 2012 (4F59E9F0)
eamonm.sys        Tue Aug 02 10:33:29 2011 (4E37C469)
ehdrv.sys         Tue Jun 28 08:34:38 2011 (4E09840E)
epfw.sys          Tue Jun 28 08:30:10 2011 (4E098302)
epfwwfp.sys       Tue Jun 28 08:30:08 2011 (4E098300)
nvhda64v.sys      Wed Apr 18 18:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
nvlddmkm.sys      Tue May 15 08:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
nvmf6264.sys      Wed Nov 11 23:16:48 2009 (4AFB45E0)
nvstor.sys        Fri Mar 19 20:45:11 2010 (4BA3E257)
nvstor64.sys      Fri Apr 09 10:22:41 2010 (4BBEF1E1)
[B]taphss.sys[/B]        Tue Sep 15 20:58:23 2009 (4AAFF1DF)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ASACPI.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=AsIO.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=EpfwLWF.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=HssDrv.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=athrx.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=eamonm.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ehdrv.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=epfw.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=epfwwfp.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvmf6264.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvstor.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvstor64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=taphss.sys


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

I have had removed Hotspot Shield (HSS) since my last post. World of Tanks seems to be functioning well. However, I am going to give it at least to the end of the month before running stress test on it. Thank you. I will keep you informed.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

At _least_ until the end of the month indeed, you had a 10 day rest before  Good luck!


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

Alright, ever since I removed Hot Spot Shield (HSS), I have not experienced any BSoD. I even updated the WoT version without any trouble. I don't know if it's a fluke, but it does feel good not to have the system going into BSoD so often.

In any case, thank you.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: NETIO.SYS causes BSoD.*

~5 weeks clear? Looks like you pinned down the cause and fixed it :grin:

I think we can consider it [Solved] now - I'll mark it as such but I won't lock it for now - just in case


----------

